# Unfassbar Scheiße !



## epiphone2 (7. September 2008)

Also mich kotzt es inzwischen ziemlich an !!! Ich kann verstehen das es die beta ist und das es Probleme gibt, aber WTF geht denn bei GOA ab ??? Wenn sie in den Newsletter schreiben das sie Probleme mit ihrem Registrierungserver haben und die Techniker daran arbeiten, dass sie in KÜRZE laufen ist das total ok, da hab ich absolutes Verständnis für. Wofür ich absolut KEIN Verständnis hab ist, dass diese Meldung um 18.30 kam und wir inszwischen 22.15 haben !!! Was arbeiten denn da bitte für Schnarchnasen an den Servern ? Das zeugt absolut von mangelnder Kompetenz und läßt mich mit sorgenvoller Miene dem Headstart entgegen sehn. Wird WAR praktisch AOC 2 ? 

Ich bin mittlerweile stark frustriert, da man von der Laberbacke von Barnett ja vorgeschwärmt bekommt, wie toll WAR doch wird und wie revolutionär. Ich kann nur sagen das mir dazu nur etwas einfällt - was bisher nicht in meinem Wortschatz vorkam - REVOLUTIONÄR INKOMPETENT ! 

Sitze seit heute Vormittag am PC und ich habe ein Real Life (muß morgen wieder arbeiten) und hab mir den Tag heute extra freigehalten um WAR anzuspieln. Wenn sie das beim Headstart genauso vermasseln sry, dann kann ich nur sagen: Nen Kunden verloren weil diese Dienstleistung ist kein Geld wert (Geht ma in ne Pizzaria, ihr wollt was essen und der Besitzer sagt sry, der Ofen is kaputt. Wir arbeiten daran! Würdet ihr dann solange warten ??? oder eher gehen und dem Typ nen Vogel zeigen) 

Das soll sich jemand in nem x-beliebigen Beruf mal erlauben ( außer Beamte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) die Reaktion vom Kunden / Chef kann sich ja jeder vorstellen. 

Macht eurem Ärger Luft auch wenn es closed wird, zu einen unabhängigen Forum gehört numal auch Kritik.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. September 2008)

Es ist Sonntag. Es ist Spätabends. Denkst du, da arbeiten noch welche? Da arbeiten nur noch sehr wenig Leute um die Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bongoboy (7. September 2008)

nix gegen beamte. ich bin in der IT und wenn der oracle-server down geht ist mein arsch dran - aber richtig!


----------



## everblue (7. September 2008)

dann logst dich morgen oder übermorgen ein, locker bleiben abwarten und mal über die welt nachdenken...

/close pls


----------



## Dilan (7. September 2008)

Wär schon ne ziemliche Frechheit und inkompetenz, wenn ich bei so nem "Event" wirklich nur den Azubi, die Putzfrau  und den Praktikanten da hätte.


----------



## Shadar004 (7. September 2008)

jezt bleib mal ein bischen locker ich mein das ist "open Beta" start ist doch klar das die server dann total überfüllt sind und das wird beim headstart warscheinich auch so sein.was ich mich bloß frage wo das problem bei der ganzen sache ist...warte doch einfach 1-2 Tage dann ist warscheinlich alles wieder geregelt


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

drauf geschissen, geht schlafen leute, bringt sowieso nix mehr. Das werd ich jetzt auch tun, nachti


----------



## eventer (7. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Es ist Sonntag. Es ist Spätabends. Denkst du, da arbeiten noch welche? Da arbeiten nur noch sehr wenig Leute um die Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann sollen se net an nem Sonntag starten.


----------



## Menschfeind (7. September 2008)

Naja ... mir war schon klar, dass es nicht reibungslos ablaufen wird. Aber was GOA da treibt ist schon irgendwo arm. Dann sollen sie doch einfach schreiben, dass sie größere Probleme haben und es heute wohl nichts mehr wird. 

Ich fühle mich auch verarscht. Aber zum Glück wusste ich mich noch anders zu beschäftigen.


----------



## akoras (7. September 2008)

da geb ich dir absolut recht! Ich ahne allerdings mittlerweile dass die Server (Loginserver) auch in Irland stehen... und wenn das der Fall ist... dann Happy Birthday. Denn Irland hat oft massive Leitungsprobleme (kenne das aus eigener Erfahrung!).

Ich bin gleich voll und werde die Beta ausfallen lassen müssen. :-(


----------



## Tic0 (7. September 2008)

Ich wünsche GOA noch weitere Misserfolge, insbesondere was die momentane Situation betrifft.
Vielleicht sucht sich Mythic dann einen anderen Partner (jubel).

Mal gucken wie lang der Thread noch offen bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diesirea (7. September 2008)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Also mich kotzt es inzwischen ziemlich an !!! Ich kann verstehen das es die beta ist und das es Probleme gibt, aber WTF geht denn bei GOA ab ??? Wenn sie in den Newsletter schreiben das sie Probleme mit ihrem Registrierungserver haben und die Techniker daran arbeiten, dass sie in KÜRZE laufen ist das total ok, da hab ich absolutes Verständnis für. Wofür ich absolut KEIN Verständnis hab ist, dass diese Meldung um 18.30 kam und wir inszwischen 22.15 haben !!! Was arbeiten denn da bitte für Schnarchnasen an den Servern ? Das zeugt absolut von mangelnder Kompetenz und läßt mich mit sorgenvoller Miene dem Headstart entgegen sehn. Wird WAR praktisch AOC 2 ?
> 
> Ich bin mittlerweile stark frustriert, da man von der Laberbacke von Barnett ja vorgeschwärmt bekommt, wie toll WAR doch wird und wie revolutionär. Ich kann nur sagen das mir dazu nur etwas einfällt - was bisher nicht in meinem Wortschatz vorkam - REVOLUTIONÄR INKOMPETENT !
> 
> ...






Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu


----------



## Mr_Edd (7. September 2008)

@ epiphone2

Ich hab dem nix zuzufügen...du sprichst mir voll aus der Seele....

Na dann leg ich mich mal hin...morgen gehts dann wieder zur Maloche... Schade für den miesen Start....Schade um den Sonntag....


----------



## tpnx (7. September 2008)

besorg dir nen real life o0
omg, wegen ner beta so abzugehen ... is das dein ersten online game?
und wenn schon, dann fängst du halt nen tag später an ...

freak


----------



## Yaralin (7. September 2008)

@ epi: und für so einen Thread meldest du dich bei buffed an? Hut ab!

greetz


----------



## Lumpi667 (7. September 2008)

seltsam nur das es dann in den usa wohl keine solche probleme gab.... ach ja, die hatten ihre registrierungs server ja auch schon im vorfeld getestet und zum registrieren geöffnet...


----------



## Schrottinator (7. September 2008)

Wie viel Ahnung haste denn von IT überhaupt? Ich wette meine Tasse hat mehr als du. Es geht nicht darum, dass man 2 Knöpfe drückt und gut ist. Das ist immerhin ein ganz neues System und schon allein die Fehlersuche und Analyse ist je nach Problem aufwendig und Zeitraubend. Aber dann muss man auch noch den Fehler beheben UND man muss/sollte nochmal das System abchecken. Vielleicht ist mit der Behebung ja wieder ein Fehler entstanden oder das Problem ist einfach schwerwiegender und braucht seine Zeit. Typen wie du kotzen mich an. Keine Ahnung aber gleich losflennen und auf Klugscheißer machen. Hoffentlich werden die Leute vom Support von Leuten wie dir verschohnt die einfach alles haben wollen und denen man nichts recht machen kann, oder denkst, dass die hier im Homerstyle ein Käsefondue auf den Konsolen/Servern machen?


----------



## WandaNoColossus (7. September 2008)

Die heutige Vorstellung war der Gipfel des Schwachsinns. 

Den Acc.-Center am selben Tag starten wie die Open Beta.
Die Mannen um Gähntaler müssen verdammt seichte Geister sein.


----------



## selmac22 (7. September 2008)

Ach leute bin jetzt seid 2 uhr hir dranne ich werde jetzt pennen. naja morgen ist ja auch noch nen tag nacht euch allen und viel spaß beim klicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenek (7. September 2008)

Typisch wiede diese Leute die bisschen bei Buffed rumschwärmen, dann im Ticker lesen " AoC Dreck, ZOMG scheiß spiel " und dann sagen WAR = AoC2.
DU regst mich einfach auf mit sowelchen Phrasen ...
Ist ja so als noch die NDA stand und jeder 3. sagte " Ich bin in der Beta, darf aber nichts sagen wegen NDA " einfach flamen um zu flamen.


/close


----------



## LoserOwner (7. September 2008)

Warhammer Europe -> owned by GOA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (7. September 2008)

DAS ist ne beta, somit wissen sie nun zumindest, dass mit dieser kapazität der headstart nicht erfolgreich werden kann.

Jammert nicht ihr habt euch alle für die beta angemeldet und auch damit rechnen könnnen, dass es probleme gibt, deshalb heisst der ganze spass open beta.


----------



## Omukae (7. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Es ist Sonntag. Es ist Spätabends. Denkst du, da arbeiten noch welche? Da arbeiten nur noch sehr wenig Leute um die Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn der Open Beta Start am Sonntag ist. Ja dann sollten sie auch Sonntags spät abends daran arbeiten. Das ist in der IT so üblich wenn es Probleme mit den Server gibt.
Aber ein AoC 2.0 . Nun ja die Amerikaner haben leider nicht das inkompetente Team von GOA an der Backe so wie die Europäer.
Verstehe auch nicht wie man eine Woche Serverwartung und Vorbereitung machen kann nur um dann während dem Start der Open Beta nochmal die Account Veraltung zu warten. Hätte man die Eingabe des Keys schon am Samstag freigeschaltet, hätte man das ganze umgehen können. Soviel Fehlplanung wie GOA an den Tag legt ist nicht mehr feierlich. Scheinbar hat Mythic seit DaoC nicht dazugelernt.


----------



## Ekkiman (7. September 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> dann logst dich morgen oder übermorgen ein, locker bleiben abwarten und mal über die welt nachdenken...
> 
> /close pls



Ich lach mich langsam echt tot über die Leidensfähigkeit der Leute hier. Nichts gegen euch Fanboys, aber mittlerweile ist es 23:00, es tut sich nix an der Seite und man kann einfach nur festhalten, dass sie es total verkackt haben. Und wer in der Beta schon solche Probleme präsentiert, der bekommt es auch nicht hin das Spiel im Alltagsbetrieb zu betreuen. Dennoch werdet ihr alle dem gierigen Hype nachlaufen, euch den Schrott kaufen und es euch dann monatelang schönreden, dass mit dem nächsten Patch alles besser wird.


----------



## todesstern (7. September 2008)

ich stimm dir da auch zu so was geht wohl mal garnet !!!

n kleines problem aha seid doch erlich das ihr nichts auf auf die beine bekommt heute !!!

des wegen mein ich ja n paar tage früher hätten sie dat mit dem page login schon machen können nich erst auf den letztendrücker !!!!! 
wir müssen wieder drunter leiden !!!!

aso echt hoff die jehnigen die sich den schiess ausdachten werden gefeuert! 

ich mags mir garnet erst ausmahlen wie das dan ist wenns richtig los geht !
oh je oh je schlimm wirds sein wenn sie wieder nichts drauslehrenen !


stresstest? für wehn? server? nein für uns ^^


----------



## Katalmacht (7. September 2008)

Gut wenns Probleme gibt soll es so sein, nur was mich so aufregt ist die seichte Informationspolitik, keine STellungsnahme wie lang es noch dauern kann usw, denen muss doch klar seind as genau solche sachen die Kunden aufregen.

Ist ihnen aber scheinbar völlig egal


----------



## Browler (7. September 2008)

Ich kann dazu nur sagen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habs nun von 8.40 biss 30.00 durchgehen probiert aber war nix zu machen.
Nun Ärger ich mich dasich für die Preorder geblecht habe.


----------



## Skarbog (7. September 2008)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Also mich kotzt es inzwischen ziemlich an !!! Ich kann verstehen das es die beta ist und das es Probleme gibt, aber WTF geht denn bei GOA ab ??? Wenn sie in den Newsletter schreiben das sie Probleme mit ihrem Registrierungserver haben und die Techniker daran arbeiten, dass sie in KÜRZE laufen ist das total ok, da hab ich absolutes Verständnis für. Wofür ich absolut KEIN Verständnis hab ist, dass diese Meldung um 18.30 kam und wir inszwischen 22.15 haben !!! Was arbeiten denn da bitte für Schnarchnasen an den Servern ? Das zeugt absolut von mangelnder Kompetenz und läßt mich mit sorgenvoller Miene dem Headstart entgegen sehn. Wird WAR praktisch AOC 2 ?
> 
> Ich bin mittlerweile stark frustriert, da man von der Laberbacke von Barnett ja vorgeschwärmt bekommt, wie toll WAR doch wird und wie revolutionär. Ich kann nur sagen das mir dazu nur etwas einfällt - was bisher nicht in meinem Wortschatz vorkam - REVOLUTIONÄR INKOMPETENT !
> 
> ...




Schade, dass Schwachmatenthreads nicht gelöscht werden.... 
Und dieser Vergleich.... omg.

/Taschentuchverkauf


----------



## Thug (7. September 2008)

Open Beta, hin oder her.
Fakt ist dass ich und viele andere für diesen Betazugang bezahlt haben, GOA hat einen Vertrag zu erfüllen.


----------



## Shainara (7. September 2008)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Also mich kotzt es inzwischen ziemlich an !!! Ich kann verstehen das es die beta ist und das es Probleme gibt, aber WTF geht denn bei GOA ab ??? Wenn sie in den Newsletter schreiben das sie Probleme mit ihrem Registrierungserver haben und die Techniker daran arbeiten, dass sie in KÜRZE laufen ist das total ok, da hab ich absolutes Verständnis für. Wofür ich absolut KEIN Verständnis hab ist, dass diese Meldung um 18.30 kam und wir inszwischen 22.15 haben !!! Was arbeiten denn da bitte für Schnarchnasen an den Servern ? Das zeugt absolut von mangelnder Kompetenz und läßt mich mit sorgenvoller Miene dem Headstart entgegen sehn. Wird WAR praktisch AOC 2 ?
> 
> Ich bin mittlerweile stark frustriert, da man von der Laberbacke von Barnett ja vorgeschwärmt bekommt, wie toll WAR doch wird und wie revolutionär. Ich kann nur sagen das mir dazu nur etwas einfällt - was bisher nicht in meinem Wortschatz vorkam - REVOLUTIONÄR INKOMPETENT !
> 
> ...




Mich nerven eher so Typen wie Dich, keine Ahnung, wohl auch keinen Pfennig dazubezahlt, aber die Klappe sooooo weit aufreissen.

Weiss ja nicht in was für nem Bereich Du so arbeitest, aber wo gehobelt wird fällt halt auch Späne. Denke mal son Launch in dieser Dimension ist kein Pappenstil. Würde Dir ja ansatzweise Recht geben, wenn Du vom Launch des Spiels reden würdest. Hier gehts aber um eine BETA. Wenn Du Dir zu Schade bist und da keine Geduld hast, dann lass in Zukunft die Hände weg von einem BETA Test. 

Der einzige Fehler den GOA/EA gemacht hat, ist so viele Leute in die Beta einzuladen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2008)

Browler schrieb:


> Habs nun von 8.40 biss 30.00 durchgehen probiert aber war nix zu machen.
> Nun Ärger ich mich dasich für die Preorder geblecht habe.



30:00???? Wo lebst du bitte?



Thug schrieb:


> Open Beta, hin oder her.
> Fakt ist dass ich und viele andere für diesen Betazugang bezahlt haben, GOA hat einen Vertrag zu erfüllen.



Wenn ihr NUR für den Betazugang zahlt habt ihr sowieso irgendwas vollkommen falsch gemacht :->


----------



## Lecktor (7. September 2008)

NevEr Play on patch day XD

Aba stimme thread erstelle ebenso zu,

hocke seit gestern nacht 2 uhr vorm rechner, client runtergeladen, weil um 0 uhr nen beta key bekommen hatte, hab es selber nich geglaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja seitdem versuch ik mich zu registrieren ohne erfolg, hab leider mein alten acc vergessen und passwort wiederherstellen geht leider auch net, 

werd nu schlafen gehen und die tage nochmal versuchen,

zum glück is der live stream an, bin scho janz heiss auf war, danke an dem jenigen mit der stream sache


----------



## Thorad (7. September 2008)

Shainara schrieb:


> Mich nerven eher so Typen wie Dich, keine Ahnung, wohl auch keinen Pfennig dazubezahlt, aber die Klappe sooooo weit aufreissen.
> 
> Weiss ja nicht in was für nem Bereich Du so arbeitest, aber wo gehobelt wird fällt halt auch Späne. Denke mal son Launch in dieser Dimension ist kein Pappenstil. Würde Dir ja ansatzweise Recht geben, wenn Du vom Launch des Spiels reden würdest. Hier gehts aber um eine BETA. Wenn Du Dir zu Schade bist und da keine Geduld hast, dann lass in Zukunft die Hände weg von einem BETA Test.
> 
> Der einzige Fehler den GOA/EA gemacht hat, ist so viele Leute in die Beta einzuladen.




Naja ist schon gut so das zur Beta soviele geladen wurden, weil so sehen wir, das GOA/Mythic bis nächste Woche einiges mit den Servern zutun haben. Ich könnte mich auch grün und blau ärgern, aber that's life. Probiere es den morgen nach der Arbeit nochmal -.-


----------



## Kreanos (7. September 2008)

Ich finde es toll! Nach euren kommentaren zu urteilen werdet Ihr das Spiel nun nicht Spielen! Und was heisst das? Genau! Ihr könnt mir ihm Spiel nicht mehr auf die Nerven gehen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen, diese ganze geflame kotzt mich wahnsinnig an!


----------



## Ekkiman (7. September 2008)

Shainara schrieb:


> Weiss ja nicht in was für nem Bereich Du so arbeitest, aber wo gehobelt wird fällt halt auch Späne. Denke mal son Launch in dieser Dimension ist kein Pappenstil. Würde Dir ja ansatzweise Recht geben, wenn Du vom Launch des Spiels reden würdest. Hier gehts aber um eine BETA. Wenn Du Dir zu Schade bist und da keine Geduld hast, dann lass in Zukunft die Hände weg von einem BETA Test.
> 
> Der einzige Fehler den GOA/EA gemacht hat, ist so viele Leute in die Beta einzuladen.



Herzchen, dass ist die Open Beta. Nächste Woche solls losgehen, und da ist die Accountseite den ganzen Tag im Arsch. Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Menschen wie du laufen vermutlich auch lachend gegen die Wand....


----------



## Thug (7. September 2008)

> Wenn ihr NUR für den Betazugang zahlt habt ihr sowieso irgendwas vollkommen falsch gemacht :->



Von einem nur war auch garnicht die Rede, aber hier ein auschnitt aus der Rechnung die viele andere auch haben:

Produktname: Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoningâ„¢ (Pre-Ordered)
pre-ordered release date: Sat Sep 06 17:00:00 CDT 2008
Bestellmenge: 1
Betrag: 42,81 €



rechtlich gesehen müssten sie also dafür sorgen dass es heute noch klappt, wenn sie sich keine klagen von irgendwelchen irren einfangen wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bongoboy (7. September 2008)

http://woforum.gamona.de/thread.php?postid=70056#post70056 << read this


----------



## everblue (7. September 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> Open Beta, hin oder her.
> Fakt ist dass ich und viele andere für diesen Betazugang bezahlt haben, GOA hat einen Vertrag zu erfüllen.



Den Zugang bekommste doch auch...wo dein Problem ?

Dauert halt etwas länger..


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2008)

Ihr habt aber für das SPIEL gezahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht für den Open Beta Zugang...
Der ist nur ein schmankerl für diejenigen die es halt vorbestellt haben, der Betazugang alleine kostet garnüüüüchts


----------



## Thorad (7. September 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> Von einem nur war auch garnicht die Rede, aber hier ein auschnitt aus der Rechnung die viele andere auch haben:
> 
> Produktname: Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoningâ„¢ (Pre-Ordered)
> pre-ordered release date: Sat Sep 06 17:00:00 CDT 2008
> ...




Du irrst dich gewaltig und bist auch bestimmt so einer der damals auch FC probiert hätte zuverklagen. Das wird alles in den AGBs rückversichert. Rechtlich könnt ihr rein GARNIX machen.


----------



## Drornur (7. September 2008)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Also mich kotzt es inzwischen ziemlich an !!! Ich kann verstehen das es die beta ist und das es Probleme gibt, aber WTF geht denn bei GOA ab ??? Wenn sie in den Newsletter schreiben das sie Probleme mit ihrem Registrierungserver haben und die Techniker daran arbeiten, dass sie in KÜRZE laufen ist das total ok, da hab ich absolutes Verständnis für. Wofür ich absolut KEIN Verständnis hab ist, dass diese Meldung um 18.30 kam und wir inszwischen 22.15 haben !!! Was arbeiten denn da bitte für Schnarchnasen an den Servern ? Das zeugt absolut von mangelnder Kompetenz und läßt mich mit sorgenvoller Miene dem Headstart entgegen sehn. Wird WAR praktisch AOC 2 ?
> 
> Ich bin mittlerweile stark frustriert, da man von der Laberbacke von Barnett ja vorgeschwärmt bekommt, wie toll WAR doch wird und wie revolutionär. Ich kann nur sagen das mir dazu nur etwas einfällt - was bisher nicht in meinem Wortschatz vorkam - REVOLUTIONÄR INKOMPETENT !
> 
> ...



Freak...


----------



## Thug (7. September 2008)

wenn ich von "irgendwelchen"  rede meine ich sicherlich nicht mich, aber ich irre mich nicht, wenn ich sage dass sie dazu verpflichtet sind vertraglich.


----------



## Ekkiman (7. September 2008)

JUCHUU....endlich sind die juristischen Experten wieder auf den Plan getreten, die ihre AGB wie eine Bibel vor sich hertragen. 

Da fällt mir doch wieder Nuhr ein:

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten

Zudem:
Der wohl bemitleidenswerteste Mensch auf der ganzen Welt ist der, der wegen einer Open-Beta vor Gericht zieht. So ein charakterloser Komplettversager wird schwer zu finden sein.xD


----------



## Ekkiman (7. September 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> wenn ich von "irgendwelchen"  rede meine ich sicherlich nicht mich, aber ich irre mich nicht, wenn ich sage dass sie dazu verpflichtet sind vertraglich.


Achja?

Dann zeig mir doch mal bitte den Vertrag von GOA mit dir aus dem hervorgeht das sie für dich vom 07.09.08-13.09.08 nen Server schalten. 
Herr lass Hirn vom Himmel regnen...


----------



## Menschfeind (7. September 2008)

Ich lese immer wieder, dass Leute für den Beta-Zugang gezahlt haben und GOA einen Vertrag zu erfüllen hat. Was für ein ein geistiger Dünnschiss ist das bitte? Wer die Pre-Order normal gekauft hat, zahlt garnichts für sie, da der Preis auf das Spiel angerechnet wird. Zumindest ist das bei der CE so. Und in welchem Vertrag steht bitte, dass man in der Beta das Recht auf Spielen hat? Einige Volldeppen wissen wohl immer noch nicht, was Beta bedeutet.

Sorry ... bei so einer Menge Gehirnamputierter hier kann ich nur noch platzen.


----------



## Zaratres (7. September 2008)

lansam hab ich lust im wow forum einen thema mit dem namen : unglaublich langweilig und seit jahren veraltet zu machen ......
langsam reichts mir mit manchen leuten hir ...
naja werd dan auch langsam schlafen gehen wünsch euch ne gute nacht^^


----------



## dangerine (7. September 2008)

..Wen es nervt, man kann ohne Probleme vom Kauf des Spiels zurücktreteten - nach den jetzigen Beta-Erfahrungen - und bekommt seine Kohle zurück. DAS wird evtl. von GOA verstanden ^^


----------



## Skarbog (7. September 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> Von einem nur war auch garnicht die Rede, aber hier ein auschnitt aus der Rechnung die viele andere auch haben:
> 
> Produktname: Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoningâ„¢ (Pre-Ordered)
> pre-ordered release date: Sat Sep 06 17:00:00 CDT 2008
> ...




Von Recht soviel Ahnung wie *zensiert*
Erst informieren, sonst blamiert man sich zu Tode.... oder noch schlimmer, wie der Threadersteller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ekkiman (7. September 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> lansam hab ich lust im wow forum einen thema mit dem namen : unglaublich langweilig und seit jahren veraltet zu machen ......
> langsam reichts mir mit manchen leuten hir ...
> naja werd dan auch langsam schlafen gehen wünsch euch ne gute nacht^^



Mach doch....ist aber nur halb so lustig wie hier in dem Forum...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dangerine (7. September 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> JUCHUU....endlich sind die juristischen Experten wieder auf den Plan getreten, die ihre AGB wie eine Bibel vor sich hertragen.
> 
> Da fällt mir doch wieder Nuhr ein:
> 
> ...




Nuhr ist einfach NUR gut!!!


----------



## maselevic (7. September 2008)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Also mich kotzt es inzwischen ziemlich an !!! Ich kann verstehen das es die beta ist und das es Probleme gibt, aber WTF geht denn bei GOA ab ??? Wenn sie in den Newsletter schreiben das sie Probleme mit ihrem Registrierungserver haben und die Techniker daran arbeiten, dass sie in KÜRZE laufen ist das total ok, da hab ich absolutes Verständnis für. Wofür ich absolut KEIN Verständnis hab ist, dass diese Meldung um 18.30 kam und wir inszwischen 22.15 haben !!! Was arbeiten denn da bitte für Schnarchnasen an den Servern ? Das zeugt absolut von mangelnder Kompetenz und läßt mich mit sorgenvoller Miene dem Headstart entgegen sehn. Wird WAR praktisch AOC 2 ?
> 
> Ich bin mittlerweile stark frustriert, da man von der Laberbacke von Barnett ja vorgeschwärmt bekommt, wie toll WAR doch wird und wie revolutionär. Ich kann nur sagen das mir dazu nur etwas einfällt - was bisher nicht in meinem Wortschatz vorkam - REVOLUTIONÄR INKOMPETENT !
> 
> ...



lool ehj du hest nicht im ernst gedacht das wir heute alles reibungslos ablaufen oder ?
wenn ja dann tust du mir leid 
naja du tust mir auch so leid wegen absolutem rl verlust


----------



## everblue (7. September 2008)

Open Beta Start sonst nix....wo ist euer Problem, dass es Probleme gibt ?

Damit sollte man rechnen, also bitte geht schlafen und meldet euch morgen wieder mit euren sinnvollen beiträgen.


----------



## Tic0 (7. September 2008)

Es gibt einen unterscheid zwischen "reibungslos" und dem, was heute abgelaufen ist und noch immer abläuft, mein Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## calfi (7. September 2008)

Hallo,

*einmalalledurchrüttel* es ist eine BETA <- keine Final... das Probleme auftreten ist normal und die Beta ist dafür da Fehler zu finden. Also Fehler gefunden, Open Beta schon jetzt erfolgreich. Thema erledigt. Wird in den nächsten Tagen wohl besser laufen und wenn nicht halt spätestens am 18.

Grüße


----------



## Centila (7. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Es ist Sonntag. Es ist Spätabends. Denkst du, da arbeiten noch welche? Da arbeiten nur noch sehr wenig Leute um die Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ähm entschuldige aber wer auf einen Sonntag eine OB startet ist selber schuld und dann noch auf solch eine Art und Weise.  Dann sollten sie auch die Nacht durch arbeiten. 
Ich habe schließlich dafür bezahlt und mir wurde es garantiert. Und bitte jetzt kommt mir nicht schon wieder so ein Kunde von wegen "das ist eine Beta", "wohl noch nie ne Beta mit gemacht". Das könnt ihr euch sonst wohin stecken.
GOA bzw. der Herr Sterntaler habens ja nun schon gesagt das sie es versaut haben.

Ich hoffe ganz ehrlich das GOA dafür etwas auf`m Deckel bekommt.

Und nein ich bin kein WoW Kiddy ich bin bloß tierisch angefressen.


----------



## heretik (7. September 2008)

Open.

Beta.

Auf gut Deutsch: Wir helfen Mythic kostenlos dabei, ihr Produkt unter bestimmten Bedingungen zu testen, damit wir evtl. von einem besseren Produkt profitieren können.

Und nicht: Mythic lässt uns kostenlos schon zwei Wochen vor Start zocken, weil wir so tolle Hengste sind und Mythic ohnehin eine wohltätige Organisation sind.


----------



## Ekkiman (7. September 2008)

Samma wenn ihr alle schon den ganzen Tag auf der Loginseite rumhängt, habt ihr überhaupt mitbekommen was heute passiert ist?

www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Snjtch (7. September 2008)

alles halb so wild klick nur mal hier..
http://www.***?id=8951167


----------



## Vanlyric (7. September 2008)

Ihr seid sau lustig Kinders...... geht ins bett schlaft ne runde und kommt mal wieder runter......... in einer woche ist der offizielle start dann könnt ihr genug zocken und euer rl vernachlässigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sofern ihr nach 4 jahren wow noch ein rl habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orixas (7. September 2008)

also ich hoffe mal das dies den leuten von goa gezeigt habe ndas sie bis zum release noch nen bissel zu tun haben udn sie das was ja heut nicht geklappt verbessern weil wen das spie lerst 2tage nach dme offiziele termin spielabr ist , dann gibs haue, kalr ne open beta ist zum testen da und so , aber auch nur wen sie dann draus lernen udn wehe wne nciht jungs 

ach bitte nicht auf rechtschreibfehelr achten bin etwas angetrunken udn müde ........... und ich muss sage nan sich fand ic hden tag amüsiernt , die unzählign sinnlosen post usw... 

also mmorgen abend ist mein prognose läufts...


----------



## nrg (7. September 2008)

Ich lese hier immer man solle sich nicht aufregen weil es Open Beta ist und deshalb nicht alles läuft.

Hier spinnt die Anmeldung, es gibt einen Flaschenhals im Datenbanksystem, das Captcha funktioniert nicht richtg. Das hat nichts mit Beta zu tuin, das ist simpel Schlamperei.
Die Anmeldung funktioniert schon seit Monaten, die Fehler hätten schon längst gefunden werden können.
Das Datenbanksystem teste ich mit einem Script das 10.000 Datensätze erzeugt und mir die Zeit ausgibt die es braucht um sie zu erstellen.
Das das Captcha nicht richtig funktioniert hätte jedem Programmierer auffallen müssen.
Dazu eine Seite die gar nicht für einen solchen Ansturm gerüstet ist, bei geschätzten 200.000 Klicks setzt kein geistig gesunder Programmierer Flash ein, zumindest nicht mit so vielen Grafiken und Elementen.
Dann noch die Anmeldung auf Sonntag Morgen zu legen ist eine logistische und logische Meisterleistung.
Ein Mailserver der nicht mit den Aktivierungsmails hinterherkommt.

Das sind alles klassische Fehler, da brauch ich keinen Beta Stress Test, da reicht ne QA die weiß was sie macht. Leider bin ich mir bei GOA nicht sicher das die selbst wissen was sie treiben. Dazu kommt noch eine Informationspolitik die unter aller Kanone ist. Die Anmeldung ist für ein paar Minuten offline, das war vor 3 Stunden.

Sag jetzt das ich flame oder whine, aber trotzdem kann es nicht sein das Probleme die eigentlich 3-5 Mann in 2-3 Tagen lösen könnten lange bevor es online geht erst am Tag des Pre Release entdeckt werden lässt mich nicht gerade auf die Qualität des Kundenservice hoffen. Alle oben genannten Punkte kann ich in einem Netzwerk testen und dort intern einen Stresstest machen.


----------



## Thug (7. September 2008)

Im Ea Store steht beim Artikel

Status: Vorab-Veröffentlichung Offenen BETA-Zugangs: 06.09.2008 
Veröffentlichung: 18.09.2008; 

49,99 € inkl. MwSt.



In meiner Rechnung ist dieser Offene Betazugang eindeutig bei den Leistungen aufgelistet, ich habe dafür gezahlt aber noch keine Ware erhalten.
Wer ist hier bitte dumm?  Wenn es am 18.09.08  bei Euch nicht läuft werdet Ihr genauso jammern, oder bezahlt Ihr eine Pommes an der Ecke  und wartet bis zum nächsten Tag auf die Bestellung?


----------



## Jonca (7. September 2008)

Ich stimme dem TE voll und ganz zu.

Die sollten zumindest mal irgendwas bekanntgeben, ob das heut noch was wird. Und sie sollten das tun, bevor sie ne Menge Leute vergraulen, denn schließlich soll man bei der Open Beta das Spiel schon auch irgendwo antesten können, bevor man dafür Geld bezahlt.Ich denk schon, dass sich einige nochmal überlegen, ob´s das wert is...

Aber aufregen bringt nix, wie man sieht...


----------



## everblue (7. September 2008)

Centila schrieb:


> Ähm entschuldige aber wer auf einen Sonntag eine OB startet ist selber schuld und dann noch auf solch eine Art und Weise.  Dann sollten sie auch die Nacht durch arbeiten.
> Ich habe schließlich dafür bezahlt und mir wurde es garantiert. Und bitte jetzt kommt mir nicht schon wieder so ein Kunde von wegen "das ist eine Beta", "wohl noch nie ne Beta mit gemacht". Das könnt ihr euch sonst wohin stecken.
> GOA bzw. der Herr Sterntaler habens ja nun schon gesagt das sie es versaut haben.
> 
> ...



Dir wurde die teilnahme an der beta garantiert, die teilnahme wird dir auch im laufe der woche erteilt, also jammer nicht rum...

Und das die beta an einen Sonntag startet hat den hintergrung, dass am sonntag viele Leute zeit haben und versuchen sich einzulogen so wie es nun auch ist.

Damit war die beta für uns als gamer erfolgreich, da die kapazität nicht ausreicht, werden sie doch für den headstart gelernt haben.

Fallst Probleme hast um einige ecken zu denken, sry.


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

Im Gegensatz zur einer Closed Beta . Habe ich für die Beta Bezahlt !  und die Leistung wurde bisher nicht erfüllt


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2008)

Centila schrieb:


> Ich habe schließlich dafür bezahlt



Du hast NICHT, ich wiederhole NICHT für die Beta bezahlt sondern für das Spiel! Abgesehen davon ist NIRGENDS auf der Schachtel wo es garantiert wird geschrieben das es GENAU an einem bestimmten Datum geschehen MUSS!


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

Ich habe bezahlt !  

und hier steht garantierter Beta Zugang !


----------



## Tic0 (7. September 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> Im Ea Store steht beim Artikel
> 
> Status: Vorab-Veröffentlichung Offenen BETA-Zugangs: 06.09.2008
> Veröffentlichung: 18.09.2008;
> ...



Absoulut richtig. Vorallem gibt es genug Leute, die ausschliesslich wegen des Open Beta Key im EA Store ge Preodert haben.

Aber gezahlt hin oder her. Open Beta hin oder her.
DIESE Beta ist nichtmehr zum Testen da, der Release steht vor der Tür. Ich denke mir doch, eigentlich
sollte der Client sowie die passende Hardware für Server & co nun stehen.

Dafür lief das heute aber extrem mies.

Die War-europe.com Page ist ein schlechter Witz. 

Es geht nicht darum, das für einen die Welt zusammenbricht, nur weil man nun nicht Spielen konnte.
Es geht darum, das GOA großem Mist gebaut hat und man damit rechnen musste, das ein großer andrang
auf die Page kommen würde. Dem wurde man 0,00% gerecht.

Mehr als nur lachhaft - wie ich schonmal sagte ist das für mich die schlechteste Leistung die ich jemals
zu einem Betastart o. Release miterlebt habe. Innerhalb von 14-15 Std hat sich rein garnichts getan -
das ist eine Meisterleistung für sich.


----------



## Thug (7. September 2008)

> Du hast NICHT, ich wiederhole NICHT für die Beta bezahlt sondern für das Spiel! Abgesehen davon ist NIRGENDS auf der Schachtel wo es garantiert wird geschrieben das es GENAU an einem bestimmten Datum geschehen MUSS!



liest du meine Beiträge?


----------



## heretik (7. September 2008)

Meine Herren Wichtigtuer, warum nicht einfach GOA verklagen, das Spiel in die Ecke werfen und zu WoW oder Schach Online oder Wii Sports zurückgehen? Würde uns eine Stange Meckereien und euch enorme Blutdruckschwankungen ersparen.


----------



## nrg (7. September 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Dir wurde die teilnahme an der beta garantiert, sie teilnahme wird dir auch im laufe der woche erteilt, also jammer nicht rum...



Nicht ganz richtig da der Zugang zur Open Beta für die Pre Order Kunden in den Verkaufsbedingungen einen festen Termin für den Zugang genannt bekommen haben. Damit ist es eigentlich ein Vertragsbruch da der Termin nicht gehalten wurde.


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

Da z.B. Amazon das Produkt endbundelt hat. Habe ich somit ein Recht erworben. Auch wenn hier der Fehler des endbundelns vor lag


----------



## Ekkiman (7. September 2008)

Snjtch schrieb:


> alles halb so wild klick nur mal hier..
> http://www.***?id=8951167


ALTER IST DIE HÄSSLICH!!!!


----------



## Thug (7. September 2008)

nrg schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig da der Zugang zur Open Beta für die Pre Order Kunden in den Verkaufsbedingungen einen festen Termin für den Zugang genannt bekommen haben. Damit ist es eigentlich ein Vertragsbruch da der Termin nicht gehalten wurde.


endlich mal backup, danke


----------



## Gus_23 (7. September 2008)

wer gedacht hat dass heute alles glatt läuft ist einfach naiv ...


----------



## HDkill (7. September 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Sinn einer BETA, nicht auszutesten, was der Login-Server aushält!
Das sollte normalerweise schon getestet werden, BEVOR man den überhaupt freigibt (Stresstest).
Warum werden überhaupt die Spiel-Server online gestellt, wenn die Loginserver nicht gehen? Damit die 3, welche das Glück hatten doch irgendwie rein zu kommen, sich aufm Server langweilen können?
Naja, statt laufend Meldungen zu bringen, dass die Server nun on sind und so weiter, sollten sie lieber alle zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel einsetzen und den Login wieder zum laufen bringen.
Auch Argumente wie zB: "Das war bis jetzt bei jedem MMO so!" zählen für mich eigentlich nicht, denn gerade dadurch sollten sie es doch langsam mal merken und einfach besser machen (wollen), als die Konkurenz.


----------



## Kahil Zun'Jah (7. September 2008)

Ihr versteht das nicht. Das ist ein extrem gut ausgeklügeltes System von GOA und Mythic!
Sie machen es den Usern schwer, um sie zu "Sortieren"!

Da gibt es mehrere Arten:

1. Die WoW-Kiddies denken sich natürlich "Warum soll ich das spielen wenn WoW so toll läuft (Tut es ja im Grunde)? Ne, das spiel ich nicht!!!!11einsunelfzig" --- Was natürlich gleich 50% Stressreduzierung der anderen ist.

2. Dann die Flamer! Flamer flamen und spielen es doch. Aber nicht wenn man vorher das Spiel unattraktiv macht, weil es startschwierigkeiten bei der Open Beta gibt!

3. Sonstige missgelaunte, ungeduldige Personen die sich denken, das wäre Geldverschwendung. Casualspieler, denen die Zeit zu Schade ist. (Nichts gegen Gelegenheitsspieler)

4. Die ruhigen, von WAR überzeugten. Fanboy's & girl's! Die Tabletop spieler, Leute bei denen man einen IQ über Zimmertemperatur erwartet! Die bleiben und warten Geduldig. Und werden am Ende belohnt.

Das nennt man Selektion. Super Erfindung. Freu mich die ganzen "Kinder" (begriff ist Verbunden mit dem Verhalten und der sozialen Kompetenz) loszusein. Ich habe Geduld .. und wenn ich die Open Beta nicht spielen kann: Was solls? Etwas enttäuschend ist es, aber kein Weltuntergang. 

Vielen Dank fürs lesen.


~Angaben ohne Gewähr!~


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

Ein weiter Punkt ist , das die Eula bzw. AGB bisher nicht akzeptiert wurde. Somit könnte ich auf Erfüllung klagen.


----------



## Skipan (7. September 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> Im Ea Store steht beim Artikel
> 
> Status: Vorab-Veröffentlichung Offenen BETA-Zugangs: 06.09.2008
> Veröffentlichung: 18.09.2008;
> ...




du wirst deinen zugang auch noch kriegen die frage ist nur wann.
und was deine rechte angeht bin ich mir da garnicht so sicher auf was du alles bestehen darfst...
is wie bei blizz.
virtualle ware und chars blablabla sind geistiges eigentum von blizz(im wow fall)

=

entwickler dürfen machen was sie wollen chars löschen verändern etc du zahlst nur für deinen zugang und der muss soweit ich weis rechtlich gesehen nichtmal funktionieren.


----------



## Ekkiman (7. September 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> In meiner Rechnung ist dieser Offene Betazugang eindeutig bei den Leistungen aufgelistet, ich habe dafür gezahlt aber noch keine Ware erhalten.
> Wer ist hier bitte dumm?  Wenn es am 18.09.08  bei Euch nicht läuft werdet Ihr genauso jammern, oder bezahlt Ihr eine Pommes an der Ecke  und wartet bis zum nächsten Tag auf die Bestellung?



Aus den AGB des EA-Store(sind vereinbar mit dem BG:

4. BETA-TESTS.

Wir können dir Gelegenheit geben, neue Spiele und Funktionsmerkmale der Website als Betatester zu testen. Deine Mitwirkung als Betatester unterliegt den folgenden Bestimmungen.

Alle Betatests (geschlossene und offene):
(1) Als Betatester wird du eingeladen, Betaspiele für den alleinigen Zweck der Prüfung der Spiele auf Fehler zu spielen. *Nichts in diesem Vertrag oder auf dieser Website ist dahingehend auszulegen, dass dir Rechte oder Vorrechte jeglicher Art in Bezug auf Betaspiele oder die hier vorgefundenen Inhalte eingeräumt werden.Die Betaspiele werden für Testzwecke ohne Mängelgewähr nach Verfügbarkeit bereitgestellt, und wir geben hierfür keinerlei ausdrückliche oder stillschweigende Gewährleistung ab.*


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

Im Gegensatz zum EA Store wurde mir z.B. bei Amazon eine andere Leistung verkauft. Ich habe hier auch keine AGB bzw. Eula im Vorfeld zugestimmt und das ist der springende Punkt besonders durch die Entbundlung Pre von der CE


----------



## everblue (7. September 2008)

Das Thema wäre nun durch, pls close/delete


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

sehe ich zwar nicht so und schliesslich dient der thread dem austausch. Also weiter


----------



## Churchak (7. September 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> rechtlich gesehen müssten sie also dafür sorgen dass es heute noch klappt, wenn sie sich keine klagen von irgendwelchen irren einfangen wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na dann ruf mal schon deinen anwalt an *g*  ich glaube der wird froh sein das du ihn für so ne babykacke für nichts und wieder nichts aus dem bett klingelst . ^^ 


zum Thread
Da ist das spiel noch ned mal raus und man hat schon das gefühl von lauter suchtis auf entzug umgeben zu sein. Oo 
irgendwie war das schon reichlich surreal was hier heut alles zu lesen war!
gibt es wirklich menschen die so kaputt sind stunden lang vor nem bildschirm zu hocken um da im minuten takt auf nen butten zu klicken und sich und andere stressen weil sie ned das bekommen was sie sich seit wochen in ihren feuchten träumen ausgemalt haben???? wenn ja dann mein herzliches beileid!


ps so vorm zu bett gehn noch schnell nen gebet "lieber gott mach das diese leute auf einem andern server als den von mir gewählten landen werden oder wenigstens einmal ihm leben ernst machen mit ihren drohungen und dem spiel nach der beta fernbleiben werden!"


----------



## Kahil Zun'Jah (7. September 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Das Thema wäre nun durch, pls close/delete



M'am, yes, M'am Sir!

Solltest dich vielleicht als Forenmoderator bewerben, um nicht darum BETTELN zu müssen das Threads geclosed werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lohe666 (7. September 2008)

/sign nrg

Ich kenne GOA noch von guten alten Daoc zeiten und ich kann nur sagen : GOA hat an kompetenz echt zugelegt , so um 0,0012% !!
Eigtl. hätte ich sowas ja erwarten sollen , aber man betet ja zu seinen götter und denkt sich : nach 7 jahren werden die sicher schon fortschritte gemacht haben.. naja da hatten meine götter wohl heute urlaub.

Schade finde ich nur das Myth weiterhin an diesem sauladen festhält , obwohl diese ganzen probs wie heut schon seit jahren bei GOA auftreten, aber scheinbar gibs wohl in EU kein anderen unabhängigen anbieter wie goa , dann doch leiber selber ein netzwerk aufziehn und dadurch vllt ein paar kunden mehr im sack haben, aber mit verlusten rechnen die sicher schon im vorraus..

.. also was solls am ende spielen sie doch wieder alle WAR, trotz dieser dilettantischen Vorstellung


----------



## Thug (7. September 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Das Thema wäre nun durch, pls close/delete


lol, wannabe moderator? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also das mit den AGB's ist ja schön und gut, aber was it dann mit Undertaker seiner Bestellung?


----------



## skazi# (7. September 2008)

man warum geht das einloggen net verflixt
http://www.***?id=2752552 pls klicken


----------



## Tic0 (7. September 2008)

Was sindn das für dumme Nackte-Zuhause Links?
Link wenigstens mal ne neue! ;<


----------



## Immondys (7. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Wär schon ne ziemliche Frechheit und inkompetenz, wenn ich bei so nem "Event" wirklich nur den Azubi, die Putzfrau  und den Praktikanten da hätte.



Der Praktikant ist schon zuhause.


----------



## nrg (7. September 2008)

Skipan schrieb:


> du wirst deinen zugang auch noch kriegen die frage ist nur wann.
> und was deine rechte angeht bin ich mir da garnicht so sicher auf was du alles bestehen darfst...
> is wie bei blizz.
> virtualle ware und chars blablabla sind geistiges eigentum von blizz(im wow fall)
> ...



Du zahlst für die Nutzung der Server, alles was auf den Servern stattfindet ist geistiges Eigentum der Betreiber bzw. des Lizenzinhabers. Die können mit ihrem Eigentum machen was sie wollen. außerdem üben sie auf den Servern das Hausrecht aus. In den AGBs wird das normalerweise genau auseinandergedröselt. Bei WoW ist es so das Blizzard keinen längeren Ausfall als 3 Tage garantiert, sollten *alle* Realms länger als 3 Tage weg sein steht dir eine Erstattung zu. Sollte jedoch nur ein Relam on sein entfällt jeder Anspruch da du keinen Anspruch auf einen bestimmten Realm hast sondern nur auf den Betrieb ihrer Server.
Wie das bei WAR aussehen wird steht in den AGBs.

Hier ist aber das Problem das viele Verkaufsangebote, z.B. Amazon. EA und andere Premiumanbieter, einen OB Zugang garantiert haben und das zu eine festen Termin. Es gab aber auch PO Pakete die netkoppelt waren und nur den Zugang zur OB enthielten. Viele haben diese entkoppelten Pakete gekauft um sie quasi als Demo zu benutzen. Genau hier liegt das Problem, der Vertrag kam oftmals nur zustande weil die Leute früher anfangen wollten oder bei den entkoppelten den Demoeffekt.

Mythic und EA können nichts für das Dilemma, das ist allein GOAs schuld weil sie schlicht und einfach schlampig gearbeitet haben.


----------



## Tic0 (7. September 2008)

Die Putzfrau machts noch! Gogo


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> na dann ruf mal schon deinen anwalt an *g*  ich glaube der wird froh sein das du ihn für so ne babykacke für nichts und wieder nichts aus dem bett klingelst . ^^
> 
> 
> zum Thread
> ...




oh ein ganz Schlauer... Aber 5 Signaturen mit seinen LVL 70 Poosen !!!! LACH MICH SCHROTT
und dann ueber Leute herziehen die stundenlang sich Einloggen wollte aufgrund der GOA Inkompetenz. GEH INS BETTs und Urteile hier nicht ueber Leute die du nicht kennst und nicht kennen lernen willst !


----------



## Thug (7. September 2008)

Undertaker99 schrieb:


> GEH INS BETTs und Urteile hier nicht ueber Leute die du nicht kennst und nicht kennen lernen willst !


dem kann ich nur zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ekkiman (7. September 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> also das mit den AGB's ist ja schön und gut, aber was it dann mit Undertaker seiner Bestellung?



Ich hab auch bei Amazon bestellt und 

1. bekommt man die AGB bei jeder Bestellung vorgesetzt und 
2. hat Amazon mir nirgends versichert wann ich einen Zugang zur OB bekomme, sondern nur DAS ich ihn bekomme.

Aber geht ruhig alle zu eueren Anwälten und lasst euch beraten. Wir nagen alle am Hungertuch...xD


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

Problem lag dadrin das Amazon die Vorbestellerbox separat verkauft hat. Hier wurde im Vorfeld ja keine AGBs Eula Bestätigt . Dies machst du ja später hier im Login


----------



## Thug (7. September 2008)

Ach jo, von der Box hab ich auch was gehört,  hat nen 5er gekostet oder so gell?


----------



## Jaimewolf (7. September 2008)

Vermutlich hat GOA massiv an Personal, Ausrüstung, Organisation, Logistik und im Allgemeinen am falschen Ende gespart. Wenn die Gerüchte stimmen, dass die Spieler auf der anderen seite des Atlantiks derartige Probleme nicht hatten, dann trifft die allgemeine Kritik vieler europäischer Nutzer an Goa zu.

Ach ja, bleibt bitte sachlich und lasst polemische Antworten oder Beleidigungen aus dem Forum heraus. Derzeit ist es sehr unschön, was ihr euch hier gegenseitig an den Kopf werft.


----------



## Skarbog (7. September 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> liest du meine Beiträge?




Nein, da du heute NUR SCHEISSE hinterlässt lohnt es sich nicht sie zu lesen....


----------



## Thug (7. September 2008)

Skarbog schrieb:


> Nein, da du heute NUR SCHEISSE hinterlässt lohnt es sich nicht sie zu lesen....


 HÄH?  Ich hatte Dich doch garnicht zitiert Du Kleinkind, Geh ins Bett...  buffed forum  over all.....


----------



## Ekkiman (7. September 2008)

Undertaker99 schrieb:


> Problem lag dadrin das Amazon die Vorbestellerbox separat verkauft hat. Hier wurde im Vorfeld ja keine AGBs Eula Bestätigt . Dies machst du ja später hier im Login




Tja...also ich sag mal in 80% der Fälle ist die EULA eh für den Arsch. In Deutschland kann nur all das in den Vertrag einbezogen werden, was dem Verbraucher auch vor dem Vertragsschluss bekannt war. Der freundliche Hinweis auf den Spielepackungen man müsse der EULA zustimmen, den kann man getrost vergessen. Denn den Kaufvertrag schließe ich an der Kasse beim Händler und nicht beim installieren zu Hause. 

Anders ist das bei Onlinedistributoren. Wird die EULA eingeblendet, bevor ich mit Klick meinen Kauf bestätige, ist das Ding auch wirksam insoweit es sich mit dem Gesetz vereinbaren lässt. 

Strittig ist das Ganze nun bei MMORPGs, weil es in diesem Fall meist so ist, dass man zu Hause seperat nochmals ein Abonnementvertrag abschließt, einem also Online allesmögliche untergejubelt werden kann. Nun ist es aber so, dass die meisten Spiele bereits einen Monat Abo beinhalten und hier kann man sich nun herrlich streiten wann und wo dieser Abonnementvertrag beginnt.


----------



## Deep Dish (7. September 2008)

wird nix mit OB 07.09.2008, rofl GOA.... sind ja in der Steinzeit, mit ihrem equp und erfahrung..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skarbog (7. September 2008)

Wann ich wo hingehe ist geht dich nen Scheiß an, ganz einfach.
Du kannst einem allerdings Leid tun.

Informieren >> denken  >> informieren >> das 10mal machen und einsehen das du eine Fehlerquote von 100% hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und evtl. mal ein Büchlein rauskramen wo gewisse Sätze mit einem § eingeleitet werden, könnte helfen nicht so ne dumme Grütze versuchen zu verbreiten und damit die Leute zu verarschen du Kind.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Wenn die Gerüchte stimmen, dass die Spieler auf der anderen seite des Atlantiks derartige Probleme nicht hatten, dann trifft die allgemeine Kritik vieler europäischer Nutzer an Goa zu.



Soweit ich mitbekommen hatte, haben die Amis bei ihrem Schnupperwochenende ähnliche Probleme gehabt...
Die habens halt schon hinter sich gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maniac-kun (7. September 2008)

wenn es so in der vollversion wird werd ich bei wow bleiben scheiss auf GOA wie ich hörte ist es bei DaoC genauso gelaufen und es wird mit der zeit nur schlimmer


----------



## Naggeroth (8. September 2008)

jo bleib bitte bei WoW


----------



## Thug (8. September 2008)

Skarbog schrieb:


> Wann ich wo hingehe ist geht dich nen Scheiß an, ganz einfach.
> Du kannst einem allerdings Leid tun.
> 
> Informieren >> denken  >> informieren >> das 10mal machen und einsehen das du eine Fehlerquote von 100% hast
> ...


Wer hier das Kind ist lässt sich wohl gut erkennen, ich bin es jedenfalls nicht mein kleiner Freund.
Und wenn Du Dich weiter mit mir unterhalten möchtest schick mir ne pm, dann geb ich dir meine Telefonnummer wenn Du lange Weile hast. Dann allerdings in einem anderen Ton.


----------



## keeris (8. September 2008)

Goa hat die regserver RUNTERGEFAHREN und lässt jetzt stündlich leute rein.


----------



## Gelderas (8. September 2008)

Die leute die hier auf ihr recht pochen, sind auch die leute die zu einem verkäufer sagen ich kaufe hier ein und bezahle dein gehalt. da lach ich mich kaputt. HAHAHA
das sind genauso leute die denken wenn ein gerät noch garantie hat bekomm ich sofort was neues. leider hab ich mit solchen leute jeden tag zutun. und dann ist nicht nur 1 oder 2 sondern min. 10 am tag.
womit hat die welt solche leute verdient.


----------



## Deep Dish (8. September 2008)

an einer beta kann vieles passieren, was aber heute abging, ist mehr als ärgerlich und peinlich und macht mir angst, was den offiz. release angeht.
Nur als Bsp: in 10Jahren Ultima Online ist  das ned so in dem ausmasse passiert, nicht mal annähernd und die hatten nicht die Erfahrung und Technik von den Herstellern heute und das Spiel ist um weiten komplexer als wow, war und co, wenn man mal von der Grafik und Engine absieht, naja, ist auch über 10 Jahre alt. (und es gab dieses jahr ein gratis upgrade der kompletten engine..)

Naja, schlechter kanns ned mehr kommen, dh verbesserungs potential ist vorhanden, use it, die community ist schon verrarscht, mehr kaputt gehen kann ned. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (8. September 2008)

Probleme, wenn so mancher den gleichen einsatz zeigen würde, wenn es um wirklich ernste sachen in der welt geht wie hunger, krieg und verfolgung.

aber nein, sie jammern und wollen klagen weil ein computerspiel das sich in beta befindet nicht funktioniert bzw. nicht starten lässt....


sagt mal gehts euch nocht gut, nehmt ihr die welt umeuch noch wahr ?


----------



## Klaviaer (8. September 2008)

Don't worry, be happy!

Das Licht am Tunnelende ist doch schon da... alle 10 Minuten für 20 Sekunden circa...

Blog: GoAs Straßensanierung


----------



## Thug (8. September 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Probleme, wenn so mancher den gleichen einsatz zeigen würde, wenn es um wirklich ernste sachen in der welt geht wie hunger, krieg und verfolgung.
> 
> aber nein, sie jammern und wollen klagen weil ein comuterspiel das sich in beta befindet nicht funktioniert bzw. nicht starten lässt....
> 
> ...


Mein Gott was bist du denn für einer? Fehlt nur noch das du mir deine Religion aufzwingen willst, bleibt mal sachlich...


----------



## Hannes1887 (8. September 2008)

wir haben es jetzt kurz nach 0 Uhr und mein Beta Key wurde endlich akzeptiert und der Mythic Patcher läuft - jetzt bitte kein code 414 mehr und ich bin glücklich


----------



## Deep Dish (8. September 2008)

rofl? jetzt sollen wir wegen dem Weltfrieden rumheulen, weil wir von einem Hersteller etwas erwarten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lol, hier gehts ja noch krasser und schräger ab, als in den anderen foren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sothos (8. September 2008)

Heute keine OB.... ich glaube wir werden alle sterben !

Was ne Aufregung wegen nem Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (8. September 2008)

@Gelderas

Wer zahlt dir denn das Gehalt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Keine Kunden - kein Gehalt. 
Bzw, du wirst gefeuert.

Traurige Sache.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2008)

Er hat aber Recht :-> 
Bei solch einem kleinschiss, werden sofort Petitionen gestartet, hunderttausende machen mobil gegen den Betreiber, überall heißt es Klage hier, Verletzung da...

Wenn die Energie die hier gezeigt wurde, nur zu einem Zehntel in die Politik gesteckt würden, wären solche Pappenheimer wie die Narren in Bayern nicht so dermaßen krank in der Birne :->


----------



## Lyx (8. September 2008)

Um den ganzen gesetzlichen Mist mal zu beenden ...
Die Beta Server waren offen für alle auch für euch supertollen EA Kunden.
Wenn ihr die Zeiten der Öffnung verpasst habt, so ist das euer Pech.
Das ein Server nun mal nicht gezwungen ist 100% am Tag verfügbar zu sein kann selbst das Gericht nicht erzwingen.
Euer vertrag wurde somit erfüllt, ihr hattet die Chance euch einzuloggen.
Doch der Andrang unterliegt höhere Gewalt und dies kann niemand verhindern und ist auch nicht anfechtbar.
Siehe dazu die AGBs die darauf hinweisen das ein Server nicht immer verfügbar sein muss.
Somit wird euer Antrag abgewiesen ... nächster Fall bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (8. September 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> @Gelderas
> 
> Wer zahlt dir denn das Gehalt?
> 
> ...


/signed!    hauptsache mal den  postcounter  pushen  unds maul aufmachen gell? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



b2t: Bekomme nach wie vor Code 1103  beim Versuch einzuloggen...


----------



## Thorad (8. September 2008)

Lyx schrieb:


> Um den ganzen gesetzlichen Mist mal zu beenden ...
> Die Beta Server waren offen für alle auch für euch supertollen EA Kunden.
> Wenn ihr die Zeiten der Öffnung verpasst habt, so ist das euer Pech.
> Das ein Server nun mal nicht gezwungen ist 100% am Tag verfügbar zu sein kann selbst das Gericht nicht erzwingen.
> ...



/signed


----------



## Razzor07 (8. September 2008)

Ich warte heute auch schon den ganzen Tag das die Seite funktioniert. Es sind schon 12+ Stunden um, wo hätte die Register Seite online sein sollen.

Aber nichts geht. Wer arbeitet denn bitte schön an dem Server und HP ne Putzfrau oder was?

So eine schwache Leistung.



EDIT: Lol wann waren die Beta server bitte schön offen? Ich hocke den ganzen Tag am Pc und es kammen immer nur Fehlermeldungen mehr nicht. Einmal war ich so weit meinen Key einzugeben dann kamm ein guter alter Freund der 414


----------



## Gelderas (8. September 2008)

@ tico 
es geht darum das solche leute denken alles zu bekommen nur weil sie bei uns einkaufen kommen. ich kann nur jeden raten arbeiten mal für ne woche im einzelhandel und ihr seht diese welt mit anderen augen. bei mir war das auf jeden fall so.


----------



## Ekkiman (8. September 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Probleme, wenn so mancher den gleichen einsatz zeigen würde, wenn es um wirklich ernste sachen in der welt geht wie hunger, krieg und verfolgung.
> 
> aber nein, sie jammern und wollen klagen weil ein computerspiel das sich in beta befindet nicht funktioniert bzw. nicht starten lässt....
> 
> ...


Was denn?

Ich kaufe doch schon massig WoW-Gold um Arbeitsplätze in China zu sichern...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deep Dish (8. September 2008)

ach, haltet doch den ball flach. wir haben etwas erwartet und ned bekommen, was eigentlich technisch vorbereitet hätte werden können. das ist der punkt. Das GOA eine miese info politik in Europa hat, ist schon lange bekannt, wenn ich es mit der Amisite vergleiche.
Aber dann gleich von energie, politik, Welthunger und Krieg zu labern ist ja wohl mehr als an den Haaren herbeigezogen.

Klar gibts 90% whinethreads und wellen, die morgen oder Dienstag wiededr abgeklungen sind, so ist der Mensch halt, besonders die etwas jüngeren und enerfahrenen, aber das muss man hinnehmen, wenn man onlinegaming und sich in communitys bewegt. Ich fands heute zt amüsant, zum ärger den ich auch etwas verspürte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albatou (8. September 2008)

Man kann drum herumreden oder man nennt das Kind beim Namen. Große Scheisse, schwache Leistung, Funcom-Like, ... ^^

Ich werd vom EA nicht bezahlt, also warum sollte ich alles schönreden. Ich bleib bei den Tatsachen.


----------



## Skarbog (8. September 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> /signed!    hauptsache mal den  postcounter  pushen  unds maul aufmachen gell?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hoffen wir für alle, dass die Meldung bei dir auch noch in 14 Tagen aufploppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw. kannst dir dein Telefon sonstwo hindrücken, hab hier keine Hotline für Deppen.


----------



## Thug (8. September 2008)

Skarbog schrieb:


> Hoffen wir für alle, dass die Meldung bei dir auch noch in 14 Tagen aufploppt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Skarbog ich hab gesagt Du sollst dich geschlossen halten, wenn du Eier und ein Problem mit mir hast ruf mich an, ansonsten verschon uns mit deinem kindergewäsch.  
Da Warhammer sowieso erst ab 12 Jahren freigegeben ist, hab ich keine panik dich dort anzutreffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jonca (8. September 2008)

Gelderas schrieb:


> @ tico
> es geht darum das solche leute denken alles zu bekommen nur weil sie bei uns einkaufen kommen. ich kann nur jeden raten arbeiten mal für ne woche im einzelhandel und ihr seht diese welt mit anderen augen. bei mir war das auf jeden fall so.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Richtig! Und auf solche Kunden kann man verzichten, da macht man nämlich "kulanterweise" nur Draufzahlergeschäfte.

To Topic: Ich ERWARTE dass ich zumindest in die Beta reinkomme, weil wenn das nicht klappt, wie soll´s dann werden wenn wir dafür zahlen??? Glaubt ihr wirklich, die kriegen das alles hin? Schließlich sollen durch die Beta Fehler behoben werden, aber ohne Beta anspielen zu können wird das schon schwierig


----------



## evilcore (8. September 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> Skarbog ich hab gesagt Du sollst dich geschlossen halten, wenn du Eier und ein Problem mit mir hast ruf mich an, ansonsten verschon uns mit deinem kindergewäsch.
> Da Warhammer sowieso erst ab 12 Jahren freigegeben ist, hab ich keine panik dich dort anzutreffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Harter Junge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (8. September 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> Mein Gott was bist du denn für einer? Fehlt nur noch das du mir deine Religion aufzwingen willst, bleibt mal sachlich...



Sachlich bleib ich gern, aber wenn einige über ihre geistliche fähigkeit hinaus denken, muss man auch in gewisserweise diesem folgen und auch etwas über das Thema hinaus schreiben.


aber du sehen nur WAAAAAARRRGGHHH War will da rein, hab dafür bezahlt...bla bla bla....

sachlich bleiben im sinne deiner art von welt kann dann leider keiner, denn du lebst in einer anderen, will nur aufzeigen, dass es wichtiger ist andere Ziele zu verfolgen. als in die war beta zu kommen.


----------



## Carcharoth (8. September 2008)

Geht Schlafen!


----------

